# Cynths Fluval EBI Shrimp tank



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats a smart looking piece of wood & really looks nice in your ebi...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Test shrimp added 12/24/2010 other than it's hate for the bright lighting it appears to be adjusting.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

aquavert said:


> Thats a smart looking piece of wood & really looks nice in your ebi...


Thanks, I have been looking forward to having a tank I can use it in


----------



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

I will be putting some crs in mine as well... Im probubly going to put an HOB filter on it as Im afraid for fry getting into the filter it came with...How long did you cycle before you put that little guy in?? Did you do anything about a heater???


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had a dirty filter in the tank since I added water about 2 weeks ago (dirty filter removed for photo ops), and when I first filled it I used water from existing tanks. Since then I added 50% RO water.

I tried adding a 25 watt heater but it was keeping the water at 75 on the heaters lowest setting of 70 and without it the water is between 69 and 71. 

Hence this is my test shrimp to see how it does with the flux in temp. Currently my crystals are in a tank where the temp is a constant 71 degrees.

For the filter that comes with the EBI I am going to try what BigBoij suggested and stuff that first chamber with filter floss to keep baby shrimp from getting in to the filter.

Right now baby shrimp are not an issue so there is no floss in the filter.


Edit: Oh and I also thought about maybe gluing a thin piece of sponge over the filter intake... but I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

Good thoughts on the filter with floss...Im going to try a fluvale 50w heater & see what that does with a constant temp...I have one in with my fire reds & its maintaining 78 degrees...the one in my crystal tank is a 50w marineland stelth & im probubly going to change that soon as they have had some issues with the bigger ones...Mines been cycling about a week with one water change & I seeded with a sponge from another tank so Ill take water samples tomorrow...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Let me know if you find a HOB filter that works on this tank. I am not seeing how one could be attached with the lid on the tank.


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a HOB filter on my 8.5g rimless tank, but I don't have a lid on my tank. The water flow is pretty strong so I put something to make the water flow not so fast.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Edman30 said:


> I have a HOB filter on my 8.5g rimless tank, but I don't have a lid on my tank. The water flow is pretty strong so I put something to make the water flow not so fast.


What size of HOB are you using? I think on the EBI even with the top off it might be hard to use a HOB. The foam wall thing is kind of thick and I think water would spash up onto the light bulb.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok so I stuffed the first chamber with filter floss and the filter made "noise". I left it in there for over an hour and it was too noisy for me. So I removed the floss and stuffed sponge in there. The intake grid is now blocked so baby shrimp (that I look forward too) will not get sucked into the filter and the filter is not making any noise at all.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Crystal shrimp moved to the new tank!*

I got all the crystal shrimp moved to the new tank today. Three of the females were berried. I hope they don't drop the eggs.


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job! I like the look of the driftwood.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, I really like it too.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Day one with crystal shrimp added*

Day one with shrimp in tank. Everyone is alive this morning and I found two more of them to move to the shrimp tank 



















Added a zebra nerite to clean the glass


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

What plan is that covering the rock that they seem to like digging around in looks cool


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> What plan is that covering the rock that they seem to like digging around in looks cool



The plant on the rock is fissidens. They do like digging through it.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Can someone take a picture on how the light connects to the tank? I'm looking at getting an extra light but I'm confused on how the new one would hook on. 

Thanks JM


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Can someone take a picture on how the light connects to the tank? I'm looking at getting an extra light but I'm confused on how the new one would hook on.
> 
> Thanks JM












A second light should fit on there easily. You just put that clear bracket over the lip of the tank and tighten the clear plastic screws in the back of the bracket to hold it in place.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey I just thought of a good way to keep shrimps out of the filter after finding 5 babies ( still alive ) in mine. I covered the whole thing with pantyhose. Idk if my picture is going to upload or not cause i'm on my phone but if it doesnt ill show you once my internet goes back on. I originally put sponge in the first chamber but it greatly reduced flow. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

chumlee said:


> Hey I just thought of a good way to keep shrimps out of the filter after finding 5 babies ( still alive ) in mine. I covered the whole thing with pantyhose. Idk if my picture is going to upload or not cause i'm on my phone but if it doesnt ill show you once my internet goes back on. I originally put sponge in the first chamber but it greatly reduced flow.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes I have sponge in the 1st chamber too and it cut the flow in half. After running just one week I had to take the filter out and clean the tiny slice of sponge in the first chamber.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

my internet just came back on ill get a pic for you right now...btw check out my Official EBI club in the equipment forum....would Love to have you join and support the group. Hurry up and you could be member #2


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

here you go...sorry it took long I had to make it look good lol I love taking pictures.











Covered the whole thing in pantyhose and then tucked it into the top. Dont mind all of the garbage stuck to the intake, I just messed with my tank a whole bunch. After this initial cleaning I dont think ill have to clean it for a while, maybe once every other wc


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks like a good idea. Is it double or just single layer?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

single


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to have to go buy some black knee highs and give it a shot.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Yup, I might have to as well. The one in the pic is like purple lol.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

The light on my EBI went out last night. I can't seem to find a replacement bulb listed any where. Does anyone know if Home Depot or someplace like that have a bulb that will work?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I do want to add that the customer service at Pet Solutions RULES! I bought my EBI from them. The first one was damaged in shipping, I called them and they sent out a replacement that day.

I just called them about my light and she said she would contact the manufacture and have them ship me out a replacement. 

I did find replacement bulbs at Dr's Foster & Smith but they are back ordered until Jan 31. I may have to rig something up over the tank so my plants don't suffer while I wait for a light.

On the bright side I "think" I saw the first baby crystal shrimp in the EBI this morning. How ever I didn't have my glasses on and the light was out so I can't say for sure lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Shrimplet visual confirmed! The 1st of I hope many crystal babies in the EBI


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Jan 22, 2011*

Dropped in a leaf (giant leaf), they really seem to enjoy picking at it. I added some mini water lettuce.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

congrats on the shrimplets, I saw my first Fire red babies like last week. Its exciting!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I have seen 1 red and 1 black so far.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I removed the sponge I had put into the first chamber of the EBI filter and put a black knee high nylon over the bottom of the filter. The current was too strong without the sponge in the first chamber, so I turned the spray bar so it flows right into the side of the tank and this is working out well. No one is blowing across the tank now lol

Oh and Pet Solutions called me today and since they do not have any light bulbs in stock so they are sending me an entire light fixture! Sweet.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have got to get one of these! My wife is going to kill me. Everywhere I look in my house has the potential to have a tank setup! I think I'm going nuts! Even the space I have on my bathroom counter looks good.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> Everywhere I look in my house has the potential to have a tank setup! I think I'm going nuts! Even the space I have on my bathroom counter looks good.


Your wife will understand... no really she will! lol I have ordered a second one.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Shrimplet sighting...see it?


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice!

What did you do for a light after your went out? I switched to a desk lamp with a screw in CF bulb.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Moe said:


> Nice!
> 
> What did you do for a light after your went out? I switched to a desk lamp with a screw in CF bulb.


That is what is on my ebi right now too. I'm seriously thinking of getting the finnex lamp that BigBoiJ posted about in the Fluval Ebi light thread. But I do have a used fixture that Pet Solutions sent me and I have 2 replacement bulbs for the ebi light on back order coming.... I'll see how long it takes me to go through those.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

The largest of the baby shrimplets are out a lot more often now. Yesterday I saw some micro sized babies hanging from the roots of the water lettuce. 














































I saw 4 berried females yesterday 3 red and 1 black.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Cynth! sorry to bug you but did you notice anything in the new Ebi light replacement? just wondering as I got mine yesterday thursday (i called the other day wednesday) super fast fedex shipping! this is what customer service should be. I notice the stamp date on the new one is 01/11 other than that its looks the same.

-Brian


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bgssamson said:


> Hi Cynth! sorry to bug you but did you notice anything in the new Ebi light replacement? just wondering as I got mine yesterday thursday (i called the other day wednesday) super fast fedex shipping! this is what customer service should be. I notice the stamp date on the new one is 01/11 other than that its looks the same.
> 
> -Brian



Hey Biran, not bugging me at all 

Yes I got my replacement light bulb! It did not come as fast as yours did, mine was sent UPS I think. Glad you got yours!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Update for April....Lots of shrimplets lately


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

After I started using the shrimp minerals that come with the EBI, the Rostrum Candy that Liam sells (http://aquarliam.com/?page_id=4&shopp_pid=7) and some Mosura Mineral... My older shrimp are starting to get some of their white back.

My original shrimp were given to me (super sweet) by someone who was getting out of the hobby and I kept them in regular tap water for a year before moving them to the EBI with RO water. Some of them lost nearly all of their white during that time. I know that the color can be genetic and old shrimp usually do not color back up... but it does seem to be helping. 

I have been bringing the TDS back up close to 200 after water changes. Where is everyone else keeping their TDS?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the grass like plant you have posted in the first page of this thread? Oh tanks looks good, btw.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Quentin said:


> What is the grass like plant you have posted in the first page of this thread? Oh tanks looks good, btw.


It is blyxa japonica (as far as I know).


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the shrimplets! 

Question though, are you still using the stock internal filter that comes with the Ebi tank kit?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

khanzer22 said:


> Congrats on the shrimplets!
> 
> Question though, are you still using the stock internal filter that comes with the Ebi tank kit?



Thanks 

I was using it until about a week after I put one of those carbon inserts in it. It started to rattle really bad and I lost patience with it. I am now using a sponge filter.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*5/11/2011 update*

I have had lots of babies since I last updated. Here are some shots from today.
I have 3 white babies that I can't see any markings on yet. Tried to get photos of those but they are always blurry (are they evil? LOL)


When I lower the water for maintenance they all act like they are escaping out the back. There must be good algae there or something.



















Random pictures from today


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm slowly convincing my husband to get me an ebi for our dresser, our night stands have geckos and toads so real estate is limited lol
I'm showing him your thread when he gets home!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> I'm slowly convincing my husband to get me an ebi for our dresser, our night stands have geckos and toads so real estate is limited lol
> I'm showing him your thread when he gets home!



They are a pretty sweet little tank. They have a very small footprint.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

They are called the Shrimp lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, EBI means shrimp in Japanese (or so I read on google).


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Uh huh! I know that from sushi 
Pronouced Eh-Bee for those of you who aren't in the know lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> Uh huh! I know that from sushi
> Pronouced Eh-Bee for those of you who aren't in the know lol



That would be ... me.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*May 20, 2011 update*

Received some new food today from The Shrimp Lab. They love it!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*May 30, 2011 update*

I ended up with 8 white shrimplets from the last hatch. Some of them are starting to get pale markings on the side of their heads. Some of them are still all white.












random shots


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW....that's the most shrimps I've seen in an Ebi on here...

...wait a minute...didn't I just comment on another Ebi of yours? Are you going to break them out to CBS and CRS tank?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> WOW....that's the most shrimps I've seen in an Ebi on here...
> 
> ...wait a minute...didn't I just comment on another Ebi of yours? Are you going to break them out to CBS and CRS tank?



Yes, they are breeding well. I started this tank around the 1st of the year with 20 crystals. Boom~ population explosion.

Yes I have 2 EBI tanks. I am kind of looking for advise on how to separate them... By color or by grade. What do you think?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that depends on if you have enough population for each color. If there are enough I'd separate black and red and as offsprings pop out in the wrong tank because of previous genetics then move them to the appropriate tank.

Then you can use breeder boxes in the right tank to separate the saddle females and her chosen one.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I think that depends on if you have enough population for each color. If there are enough I'd separate black and red and as offsprings pop out in the wrong tank because of previous genetics then move them to the appropriate tank.
> 
> Then you can use breeder boxes in the right tank to separate the saddle females and her chosen one.



That is what I was thinking. I will have to pick up one of mordalphus (bow chicka bow bow) breeder boxes so I can try to selectively breed some of them, though they have been doing pretty well with the "free for all" method.

Thanks!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

haha


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

nice ebi


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice setup...and nice shrimp too!


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Both tanks of yours look great...I'm officially jealous. I will let you take my spot as fluval Ebi pimp # 1 if you would like


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words 



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wouldn't a female Ebi Pimp be called a Madam? Fluval EBI Madam #1?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wouldn't a female Ebi Pimp be called a Madam? Fluval EBI Madam #1?



Ha! true. Pimp is possibly sexist... but the google says women can indeed be pimps so who am I to judge?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

^ You are the person with the nicest EBI Around....Obviously.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

chumlee said:


> ^ You are the person with the nicest EBI Around....Obviously.



Thanks, but I don't think its the best. It just had some good camera days


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Now that the blacks are all in their own tank, here are the reds lookin all red and stuff.





































Something is making this tank cloudy. I am not sure its just from them digging like mad in the substrate or the big leaf I added or what.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Team Red...dang you have a lot of CRS for a Ebi...I see some SSS in there...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Team Red...dang you have a lot of CRS for a Ebi...I see some SSS in there...


Yeah and all the blacks were in there too. They really did need separated. There are easy 50-60 of each color. I have been culling the reds I sent about 20 of them to a friend who wants my culls. The reds are not as nice as the blacks even though they all came from the same handful of like 8 shrimp.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Im a friend...I want your culls..PM me for address lol.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that's good that you culled out 20...that just means more room for them to breed...now your shrimps are going to get nicer and nicer...

You ever think about adding more SSS in there from another source? Of course you have...that's very impressive that you breed over 100 shrimps from 8, but eventually the limited genetics will hold you back I think.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

chumlee said:


> Im a friend...I want your culls..PM me for address lol.


LOL actually I would sell some culls cheap this fall when it cools off. It's already 95 here (le sigh).


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> that's good that you culled out 20...that just means more room for them to breed...now your shrimps are going to get nicer and nicer...
> 
> You ever think about adding more SSS in there from another source? Of course you have...that's very impressive that you breed over 100 shrimps from 8, but eventually the limited genetics will hold you back I think.


I did buy some nice crystals here from scripto (sp) so I have some new blood in them. I got 5 red and 5 black.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that Scipio has some nice shrimpers...

If you can do this with a 7.5g...imagine how many shrimps someone with your shrimp breeding skills can do with a larger one...hehe...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> that Scipio has some nice shrimpers...
> 
> If you can do this with a 7.5g...imagine how many shrimps someone with your shrimp breeding skills can do with a larger one...hehe...



I really don't think its my skill as much as their willingness to reproduce. I have yet to light candles and put on some Marvin Gaye.

I did have a dream that I moved them all into one of my 40 gallon tanks though. It would be wicked awesome to see my 40 gallon full of black crystals.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice dream...when it becomes a reality...don't forget your neighbors in WA...

Split that 40 into two twenties....Team Red...Team Black...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice dream...when it becomes a reality...don't forget your neighbors in WA...
> 
> Split that 40 into two twenties....Team Red...Team Black...



If I could get someone to buy my shoal of white cory cats I'd be temped to do that. But I just can't even imagine how long it would take to do weekly maintenance with my slow RO filter. 

I didn't realize you are in WA, hey neighbor you are welcome to borrow a cup of crystals when my master plan comes to fruition.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

No way...you'll HAVE to drip into a holding trash can if you go 40. Drip for the week then pump it out. 

How many albino cory cats ya got? 40 is a big tank. I had some albino cories...and now my 2.5 year old son refuses to believe any other color cories are also called cory cats....albino cories freak out my wife with their pinky eyes tho...hahaha

Post them up. Someone will buy them. Worst case scenario trade them in for credit at the LFS for shrimp stuff that you'll need to set up the tank.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> No way...you'll HAVE to drip into a holding trash can if you go 40. Drip for the week then pump it out.
> 
> How many albino cory cats ya got? 40 is a big tank. I had some albino cories...and now my 2.5 year old son refuses to believe any other color cories are also called cory cats....albino cories freak out my wife with their pinky eyes tho...hahaha
> 
> Post them up. Someone will buy them. Worst case scenario trade them in for credit at the LFS for shrimp stuff that you'll need to set up the tank.



I have 20 adults and I have a bunch of small babies currently. It's just that I "like/hate" them and don't want to see them tortured lol 

I'd also have to find a home for my pair of porthole cats who I really like watching.

I just need a local experienced fish keeper to fall in love with my 40 and take all its contents home with them. It also has like 1000 cherry shrimp in it :|


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

haha...cherries are like the plague...shrimp duckweeds....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> haha...cherries are like the plague...shrimp duckweeds....



Tiz sad but true.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Red update*

Enjoying some spinach.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*8/21/2011 update*

I bought 2 of these cute little HOB filters for my EBI tanks









I am going to go with the more filtration less weekly water changes method on the EBI tanks.









































Tanks on my kitchen counter. From left to right, red crystals, yellow shrimp, marmorkrebs crayfish, black crystals.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lol....what kitchen counter?...display counter more like it....dang your frogbit or whatever floater's roots are Loooonnngg.....looks cool tho..


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> lol....what kitchen counter?...display counter more like it....dang your frogbit or whatever floater's roots are Loooonnngg.....looks cool tho..



I hear that. My "other kitchen counter":









An empty tank (gasp I know I know) and my darter tank 

It is water lettuce, I feed it to the marmorkrebs when the roots get long. I try to keep short roots in the shrimp tanks but they grow faster than the crayfish can eat them.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried water lettuce and frogbit in my tanks before. I liked it except all the white stringy roots that gets detached and gets all over my tank...I'm too lazy to pick it out...so I just use duckweed now....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I tried water lettuce and frogbit in my tanks before. I liked it except all the white stringy roots that gets detached and gets all over my tank...I'm too lazy to pick it out...so I just use duckweed now....


Duckweed is my evil nemesis! Every week I pick and I pick it.... and yet in a few days it looks like "I love duckweed! its in every tank."


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*9/4/11 update team red!*

Everyone is back to normal after RO issue. I saw some babies in this tank last week so "back to our regular scheduled programming".


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Another beautiful tank and more gorgeous shrimp


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Another beautiful tank and more gorgeous shrimp



Thanks again


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Which RO unit did you have?

I though about buying one but got the impression they waste a ton of water.

Some folks use rain water.

Your thoughts?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

gah...dang......your CRS are going hog wild...that's a lot of crystals for an Ebi...pretty impressive considering what you started with...

I forgot to ask you...are you using pure RO? or are you building the RO back up to a certain TDS?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Which RO unit did you have?
> 
> I though about buying one but got the impression they waste a ton of water.
> 
> ...



The RO unit I was using I bought on EvilBay a long time ago but never really used it much. Since I had problems with my crystal tanks I quit using the filter and have been buying water. 

My RO unit was never tapped into my water line, it had a fitting I just screwed onto my kitchen faucet when I used and and let the water drip into the shrimp tanks......for................several.... hours.

So, now I need to buy a new RO unit. Haven't decided which one but I will use it like I did the old one and just hook it to the faucet when I need to use it.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> gah...dang......your CRS are going hog wild...that's a lot of crystals for an Ebi...pretty impressive considering what you started with...
> 
> I forgot to ask you...are you using pure RO? or are you building the RO back up to a certain TDS?



I am using straight RO and right now the black tank TDS is 79 and the red tank is 117. 

I have some Mosura Mineral Plus and was raising it to around 100 before I had the "issue". Since I have been adding store bought water I have been adding BornioWild White and Shield for the past 3 weeks and it raises the TDS just a little.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The sink faucet connector is an option on many units you will just need to order it. It may come as part of the unit or as an extra purchase.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cynth said:


> I am using straight RO and right now the black tank TDS is 79 and the red tank is 117.
> 
> I have some Mosura Mineral Plus and was raising it to around 100 before I had the "issue". Since I have been adding store bought water I have been adding BornioWild White and Shield for the past 3 weeks and it raises the TDS just a little.



Is team black or team red doing better? I'm asking these questions because I'm going to build a new tank for my K14s. The general consensus on the internet is to build your water up to 150 to 200 ppm....however I've gotten a few advice from a couple of people that I know that use straight RO like yourself and they are telling me NOT to rebuild my RO. So many opinions....I think when it comes down to it they both probably work...the key factor being a mature tank and clean water.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cynth said:


> The RO unit I was using I bought on EvilBay a long time ago but never really used it much. Since I had problems with my crystal tanks I quit using the filter and have been buying water.
> 
> My RO unit was never tapped into my water line, it had a fitting I just screwed onto my kitchen faucet when I used and and let the water drip into the shrimp tanks......for................several.... hours.
> 
> So, now I need to buy a new RO unit. Haven't decided which one but I will use it like I did the old one and just hook it to the faucet when I need to use it.



lol...that was the culprit eh?...your mystery ammonia....

I shlep water too..it's not that bad for small tanks....I buy 13g at a time...two 5 gallon drinking water bottles and one three gallon one...that last me two weeks to a month depending on how many water changes I do...which is not too many but mainly top offs...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Is team black or team red doing better? I'm asking these questions because I'm going to build a new tank for my K14s. The general consensus on the internet is to build your water up to 150 to 200 ppm....however I've gotten a few advice from a couple of people that I know that use straight RO like yourself and they are telling me NOT to rebuild my RO. So many opinions....I think when it comes down to it they both probably work...the key factor being a mature tank and clean water.



Right now Team Black has more visible babies living than Team Red. But the blacks didn't have as much of an issue with the water or what ever it was last month. 

Actually since these are my first crystals, I really have no idea what I am doing :help: I read stuff on the interwebs (its true cuz I read it there dang it!) and try to keep them producing. I read on this page http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/ that the TDS should be 80-100 so I figured I am safe hanging around 100. I did read some where else however that their shells would be whiter and we could achieve world peace etc if I kept them at TDS of 150 - 200. 

I am really just trying to keep them clean, eating, breeding and alive. As I learn I hope to do better even if its on accident.

Your K14s are super awesome I hope they do well.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> lol...that was the culprit eh?...your mystery ammonia....
> 
> I shlep water too..it's not that bad for small tanks....I buy 13g at a time...two 5 gallon drinking water bottles and one three gallon one...that last me two weeks to a month depending on how many water changes I do...which is not too many but mainly top offs...



Well the mystery ammonia I believe was caused by the Prime I was adding to the tank. False ammonia reading. But something was definitely wrong the shrimp were all at the top after adding new water and several of them died each week. So I stopped using the filter and stopped taking any water out of the tank and have been just topping them off. So far so good.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

My master plan IS going to come together over the next 3 - 4 months. I am moving all my crystals to a 40 gallon breeder tank that is currently occupied by 20 cory cats, a pair of porthole cats and a few hundred cherry shrimp.

My son is taking the porthole cats next month when he comes to visit. I have found a home for the only green cory cat in the tank. Three of the albino cory cats are spoken for and the rest I will put on Craigs List. The cherries are going to another tank. 

I have my eye on a 75 GPD RO filter and I need to buy 2 - 3 more bags of Fluval Stratum. 

I am going to put the reds and the backs back together in the 40 but leave the best reds together in the EBI and same with the blacks.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice! Finally. You're a little CRS hoarder...lol...they are lucky to have you as an owner...if those were mine...I woulda sold/trade lots of them off already...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice! Finally. You're a little CRS hoarder...lol...they are lucky to have you as an owner...if those were mine...I woulda sold/trade lots of them off already...



Well no one here in the land of rock water seems to want to bother with them and I don't want to ship adults. I might try a CL ad for the lesser among them to see if I get any response. But in a 40 gallon tank they can just breed away~ 

Hi, my name is Cynth and I am a shrimp hoarder.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Update: Cynth the shrimp hoarder sold 17 crystal shrimp today.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*11/12/2011 update*

I have been using various products to help improve the white on my crystals and I believe it is working.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What are the various products? I need some


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What are the various products? I need some


I am using mineral stone, BorneoWhite, BorneoShield and aquarLiam rostrum candy.* 
*


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

If you were to use only one which would it be? And does the white stay if you sell them and there are no such products in their new tank?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> If you were to use only one which would it be? And does the white stay if you sell them and there are no such products in their new tank?


I am interested in this as well!!!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

With exception of the mineral rock, I have been using all of them at the same time. I was seeing a difference after adding the other 3 products so I can't really narrow it down to just one.

Since I am a "shrimp hoarder" I don't know what happens to my shrimp after I sell them because I have only sold 17 of them so far and those were adult culls someone was going to try putting in a tank with discus. (So far he reports they are still alive and the discus have not bothered them). Those 17 culls didn't respond to the products as well and still had lighter white bands than I like. 

There will still be shrimp with crappy white no matter what, not everyone wins the genetic lottery. But most of my new babies that are growing up with all these products in the tank are whiter than past generations have been. So perhaps I was starving my older shrimp of the mineral supplements they need for a white shell.


----------



## happycamper (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Cynth! I found ya on Plantedtank....yay! Love your shrimp tanks, the babies were even cuter in person :icon_wink


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

happycamper said:


> Hi Cynth! I found ya on Plantedtank....yay! Love your shrimp tanks, the babies were even cuter in person :icon_wink


Hey happycamper! Thanks. Good to see you here. I have to agree the babies are cuter in person


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*spinach day*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ridiculous amount of CRS in an Ebi......I think you have the highest shrimp density Ebi/30c 12x12x12 tank on TPT and they're still breeding like crazy. It must be your drip drip WC method. I don't have the patience for drip drip...I change 1g at a time...pouring...lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Ridiculous amount of CRS in an Ebi......I think you have the highest shrimp density Ebi/30c 12x12x12 tank on TPT and they're still breeding like crazy. It must be your drip drip WC method. I don't have the patience for drip drip...I change 1g at a time...pouring...lol


It is far too many in there. Soon they will all be in a much roomier 40 gallon tank.

I don't drip drip anymore. I got a new RO/DI unit for Christmas and now I have a 20 gallon holding tank! And I can fill a gallon bottle of water in 15 min instead of an hour. It is super sweet!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE sell me some shrimp!!!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh my gosh. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE sell me some shrimp!!!



I hope to have babies to sell in the spring. I am going to move all the reds to a larger tank and if that goes smoothly I will have some to sell soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Please pm me when you do.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ok so I have set up a 40 gallon breeder tank for the red crystals. Tested it this morning and it tests out ok. The water is still a bit cloudy from me moving plants around. 

I added the first test victim today. If the canary lives I will add the red crystals to this tank over the next few weeks.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a sexy looking tank! I'm sure they'll be very happy in there.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

I loooooooooove both or your tanks. I'm really hoping to try CRS/CBS later next year. So you don't dose ferts? No co2? Just one stock light on each EBI?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

inka4041 said:


> That's a sexy looking tank! I'm sure they'll be very happy in there.


Thanks  I hope they do well in there.






DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> I loooooooooove both or your tanks. I'm really hoping to try CRS/CBS later next year. So you don't dose ferts? No co2? Just one stock light on each EBI?


Thank you! That is correct I do not use ferts or use co2 and I am using the single stock light on each tank.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

The migration of my red crystals has begun! I am going to try to have them all moved to the 40 gallon tank over the weekend. They are MUCH harder to catch out of that EBI than I had anticipated. So far I have been moving 5 - 8 each night after work.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hahaha...catching shrimp is a pain....the only way for you to get ALL of them is over time...especially if there are tiny babies in there....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Mission Accomplished! All reds out of EBI*










4 hours of migrating red crystals from EBI to 40 gallon~ EBI is empty yeah!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*New life for EBI #1 begins ~ another master plan*

Ok so now that all the reds are out of EBI #1 this is my new master plan.

I am expecting the arrival of some black crystals next week so I will use the now empty EBI to quarantine the new shrimp. After quarantine is over I am going to divide my black crystals into the 2 EBI tanks with higher grades in one and lower grades in the other.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome! 

Can't remember right now but do you dose or do Co2?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can't remember right now but do you dose or do Co2?


No, not using excel, ferts or co2.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Breakfast with team red... I can't believe I had them all stuffed in an EBI.
(confessions of a shrimp torturer)


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the 40 gallon, really makes me jealous! But isn't this an EBI journal? 

I need to see other peoples' EBIs to get ideas before all my plants come in.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks HOT Cynth. Your water looks super clear already......LMAO...that is a lotta shrimps for an Ebi....I can't believe they continued to breed with that density....when you got it you got it.....

....so what's in the Ebi now? Only the SSS and up?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow!! How many was in that ebi, do you know?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Everything looks pretty nice! What miss is that? In your 40B. Sorry if it was stated before.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Love the 40 gallon, really makes me jealous! But isn't this an EBI journal?
> 
> I need to see other peoples' EBIs to get ideas before all my plants come in.


Yes, yes I guess it's time for the 40 to have it's own thread 





shrimpnmoss said:


> That looks HOT Cynth. Your water looks super clear already......LMAO...that is a lotta shrimps for an Ebi....I can't believe they continued to breed with that density....when you got it you got it.....
> 
> ....so what's in the Ebi now? Only the SSS and up?


Yes the water has cleared up really nice now. It was WAY to many shrimp for the EBI. I honestly had no idea there were that many of them, they stayed hidden most of the time. I mean I knew there too many but I guessed like maybe 50-60. They had stopped breeding the smallest shrimp I found in there were about half grown.

Nikki is supposed to send me some blacks so I will quarantine those in the empty EBI. Once that is over I will split the blacks up into higher grades and lesser grades between the two EBI's.

If I could find a good home for my axolotls I could set the blacks up in a matching 40 B.




Alaizabelle said:


> Wow!! How many was in that ebi, do you know?


There were close to 100 in there and I should not of let that happen.



jkan0228 said:


> Everything looks pretty nice! What miss is that? In your 40B. Sorry if it was stated before.


Thanks  It's Christmas moss in the back and some flame moss in the orb thing hanging on the left side.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*New life for EBI #1 lower grade blacks*

I nixed getting any new shrimp so now I don't need to use this tank for quarantine. I began moving the lower grade blacks from my second EBI to my first EBI.

I took out the cool little piece of wood from this tank. I may add it back later but since I moved things around it looked out of place.











The snails have been busy since I removed the red crystals so I have added an assassin to cut that population down.


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi,

I am thinking of getting this kit and I was wondering how hard is it to keep it clean?
I had a shrimp tank before and it was messy especially with so many shrimp doing their 'business'. 

I've never dealt with such small tank so I dont know how hard it would be to clean the gravel without disturbing everything?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

HammerJoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of getting this kit and I was wondering how hard is it to keep it clean?
> I had a shrimp tank before and it was messy especially with so many shrimp doing their 'business'.
> ...



This tank isn't bad to clean. You do not disturb the substrate by vacuuming it. You don't clean the substrate at all. I would recommend a small magnet cleaner to use on the glass at the substrate line where all tanks tend to form a ring build up. The glass scratches so use a soft piece of cloth on the magnet inside and outside. I do recommend a nerite snail or Otto cat to help with cleaning algae.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey hey...party foul....no updates without pixis......


----------



## nguymi (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a beautiful shot! 



Cynth said:


> Breakfast with team red... I can't believe I had them all stuffed in an EBI.
> (confessions of a shrimp torturer)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a cool little tank! I like that cholla wood in there.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Hey hey...party foul....no updates without pixis......


I sold both my EBI tanks and moved all the crystals to the 40 gallon.
I needed to cut back on my fish maintenance hours and get my Saturdays back


----------

